# الموضوع الشامل للمنويال الخاص بمحركات man البحرية



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاخوة الافاضل​ 
هذا الموضوع سيكون باذن الله عبارة عن تجميع للمنولات الكاملة لمحركات شركة man الشهيرة​ 
وسيشمل كل المنولات الخاصة بالمحركات البحرية الخاصة بتلك الشركة، سواء منولات الاصلاح او تلك الخاصة بالداتا.​ 
و اي استفسار خاص بتلك المحركات سيكون الرد علية في موضوع منفصل سيتم عملة اذا كان هناك رغبة من الاعضاء الافاضل.​ 
اتمني ان ينال الموضوع رضاكم​


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*تعريف بالمحركات man*

تتميز محركات شركة man بميزتان عن اغلب المحركات الاخري في مجال البحر

1- الوزن النوعي الخاص بالمحرك اخف من اغلب المحركات الاخري.
2- استهلاك الوقود النوعي اقل من اي محرك اخر.

تلك الميميزات تجعل تلك المحركات ذات شعبية كبيرة في اليخوت الخاصة واللنشات البحرية و اغلب المراكب السياحية النهرية والبحرية ذات الاحجام الصغيرة.

كما ان لها خاصية اخري في الصيانة، لا تحتاج الي تغيير وش السليندر بالكامل لكل السليندرات، لان كل سليندر له الوش الخاص به.​


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئات المحركات man*

تنتج شركة مان المحركات البحرية المستخدمة في الجر او توليد الكهرباء في عدد من الفئات كالتالي​ 
1- محركات ذات 6 اسطوانات.
2- محركات ذات 8 اسطوانات.
3- محركات ذات10 اسطوانات.
4- محركات ذات 12 سلندر.
5- محركات الكومن رايل "Common Rail" ذات حقن الوقود المباشر Injection بسعات 8 و 10 و 12 سلندر.​ 
و سيتم عمل مشاركه منفصلة لكل فئه مسبقاً، وسيتم اضافة المنولات بالتنسيق مع مشرف القسم.​


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئة ال6 اسطوانات*

يوجد عدد من الموديلات المختلفة من الحركات ذات ال6 اسطوانات في شركة مان، لكل محرك رقم كودي يدل علية، وان كانت كل محركات المان الحديثة تبداء بكود D28xx و الاكسين يحددان نوع المحرك.

و في ما يلي بعض الموديلات الاشهر لشركة مان في تلك الفئة:-

المحرك D2866LE

Engineering, & Data Manual

 المحرك D2866LXE

Engineering, & Data Manual​


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئة ال 8 اسطوانات*

تحت الانشاء


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئة ال10 اسطوانات*

تحت الانشاء


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئة ال 12 سلندر*

تحت الانشاء


----------



## eng sonkour (29 أبريل 2010)

*فئة ال"Common Rail"*

تحت الانشاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مايو 2010)

موضوع هام اخى العزيز .. مشكور.


----------



## eng sonkour (1 مايو 2010)

eng-maher قال:


> موضوع هام اخى العزيز .. مشكور.


 
اخي الفاضل ارجو المساعدة في وضع الروابط الجديدة في الموضوع علما باني لا يمكنني ارسال رسال علي الخاص لعدم تجاوز مشاركاتي 50

فما الحل؟؟؟؟


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

منتظرينييييييييينك


----------

